# Laptop powers but black screen



## bry777 (Jul 26, 2008)

1st.. Thank you for taking the time to help me.

Well I have a Ibuypower Laptop. Vista OS, AMD athlon 64 processor, 2g muskin ram, Hitachi 80g harddrive, and ATI 256 mb graphics card (not sure model).

My computer was working fine. I went to work and my 6yr old son turned on my computer. when I got home my computer was off. I tried to turn it on and the power light came on, but the screen remained black.

I asked my son if he did anything and he just said he just turned it on. I could hear the hard drive spin up.

also normally to shut off the computer via the power button, I would have to Hold the button down for 10sec. Now if you just touch the power button it shuts off. I tired the FN/F2 thing to see if it was the screen. No joy. I pretty much tried every combination of keys, with no luck.

The "wierd" thing is this... I took off the backing and reseted the RAM, Harddrive, CPU and cleaned the fan. When I put everything back and and turned it on... IT WORKED!!! lol so it powered on and worked fine, I then shut it down normally and had to go. I came back later that day and now its doing the same thing. 

So I do not think its the screen, but am lost. Any help you can provide, would be great. Again thank you for taking time to read this.

Bryan


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

when you turn it on, does it sound like its running normal just without the screen? In other words do the fans come on, lights come on etc... If so, try an external monitor and see if it work

Also are you having the problems with it on battery or plugged in? make sure the battery is not loose. Maybe try holding it in when you first turn it on.


----------



## bry777 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I did try another screen > no luck. I also tried it on battery and power cable> no luck. 

It does power on normally. the HD light blinks 3 or four times and then flashes rapidly for a second, then goes out. The fans come on. The "Moon" light turns steady red. not sure what that is. Also, sometimes I turn it on the moon light is on, others its not.

its a mystery... but thanks for the help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

bry777 said:


> The "wierd" thing is this... I took off the backing and reseted the RAM, Harddrive, CPU and cleaned the fan. When I put everything back and and turned it on... IT WORKED!!! lol so it powered on and worked fine, I then shut it down normally and had to go. I came back later that day and now its doing the same thing.


You removed the CPU? Did you apply thermal compound on the CPU and heatsink when you put it back in place? I suggest you try the same things you did before but this time, just reseat the RAM.. better if you use a known working spare.


----------



## bry777 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks trigger, I will give that a try


----------

